# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Posts keep getting REJECTED?

## Signmaker

I am a new member and have successfuly posted a few times, but there have also been several times that the site has rejected my posts. I went through my posts to edit anything that might cause it
to be rejected and can't seem to find the cause. I don't feel like anything I am trying to post has cause for concern. *Can you give me a list of words or any advice when posting?*
I saved my last rejected post if there is any way you could tell me why it won't go through.
Being new to TRT , I do have a lot of questions and enjoy the feedback from this site.

Thanks much, 

Nick

----------


## Matt

Ive answered this in the one on one mate....

----------


## *Admin*

We have been having some issues and they are being worked on sorry for your trouble.

----------


## Xtrakt0r

I am a new member and I am having the same problem! I havent posted on here before and I would like to start but I keep getting rejected for some reason? My post is a valid post with no words that would be considered wrong, so why are my posts getting rejected?

----------


## Ms.Magoo

OMG me too!!! I am new and have posted a few times successfully but this last one doesn't have anything that I can see that would be of concern and it keeps getting rejected  :Frown:  Please help!!!

Thanks!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Ive answered this in the one on one mate....


 Not trying to be rude but I just checked in the one on one section and there isn't anything there...  :Frown:

----------


## *Admin*

Sorry then one on one is just that one on one... only the person posting and the staff are supposed to be able to see it...

----------


## Ms.Magoo

OIC, sorry I am still new to this so I am learning but any help in getting my posts not rejected would be great!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^do you have a link in your post? could be a reason perhaps. Maybe, maybe not.
I am sure it has nothing to do with you but something needs tweaking. So hold tight.

----------


## *Admin*

I am hoping that this is now fixed again...

----------


## Ms.Magoo

No there wasnt a link bt i revised and posted several dif times and that seemed to work. That or someone else worked some magic lol. Whatever the case all is good for now :Smilie:  Thank u all for you help!!!

----------


## stfuandliftbtch

same problem, its ****ing bullshit, going to leave this site if i keeps up..says i need a certain amount of posts and all this bs

----------


## *Admin*

*Depending upon what you are trying to do it will tell you that you need a certain number of posts... you can not pm or look at, change profiles until you reach between 25 and 50 posts... that is for everyone... 



What they are talking about above is a glitch we were having that was putting posts into moderation for some reason which has been fixed...*



.

----------


## Stosh_112

Its free bro, be patient and write a bunch of posts. Ull get there! Im tryin to get up there also.

----------


## killergoalie

I was having the same issue myself. I'm a new member, and a few times my message wasn't being allowed to be posted because of the "Spam" warning due to "forbidden words" or whatever.

I tried to figure out which words were the "forbidden" ones, but no matter what I changed, they still wouldn't allow them to be posted. 

Then I just guessed that it might be the "each at" symbol, which I placed in front of a previous poster's username to direct my reply/message to that user. So I removed the "each at" sign from my message, and it worked. My message was posted.

(LOL they won't even let me post the actual symbol - the "each at" symbol (which is the symbol above the number 2 on the keyboard) to explain this.)

Hope this helps.

----------


## *Admin*

Many spammers add their email addy in the posts so it is very touchy about email symbol @ as you have noted... sorry but it is a very necessary thing to have the spam filters in place... sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Ronald123

I know how you must be feeling when friends get jobs in foreign countries. But I would suggest taking a job where you would learn more, get to do more, rather than the place where you are working.

----------


## Persistence2012

im having a similar issue, i was answering a question posed by one of the members, and there was no whatsoever content that could possibly relate it to be attributed to spamming; yet it continually told me it was a spam msg.

----------


## Farid

ugh im getting the same issue and i cant post anything no matter how much i change my article and i spend 25 min writing it -_

----------


## Bonedriven

Hang in there...

----------

